# *2016* New Fenix PD32 2016: 900 Lumens



## tanmoy88 (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=2195&tid=9&cid=1#


----------



## redtruck (Jan 4, 2016)

XP-L HI and tailstand? I need this!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Fenix lights. Have sold a few the last months, but overall I like them. But it seems Fenix has no more new design ideas. Just put a new led in a existing light, and whoop, we have a new light. 
Sure, ones you've a good design, there is no need to change, but can't imagine this is IT.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yawn nothing much new just more power,getting really boring the Fenix Brand.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 4, 2016)

It seems like a flashlight would be a pretty difficult thing to innovate. You used to have on/off, now you have on/off/mode - LEDs and batteries, which are developed by others, seem to be the only area that's open to "innovation." (Search and rescue might be an exception, but I'm not looking for anything brighter than a PD35).

It seems like this is the time of year when a new catalog should be coming out, new models announced at Shot Show, etc.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 4, 2016)

kj2 said:


> I like Fenix lights. Have sold a few the last months, but overall I like them. But it seems Fenix has no more new design ideas. Just put a new led in a existing light, and whoop, we have a new light.
> Sure, ones you've a good design, there is no need to change, but can't imagine this is IT.





mcnair55 said:


> Yawn nothing much new just more power,getting really boring the Fenix Brand.


x10 to both of these. Looks to me like it's very close to a PD35




1DaveN said:


> It seems like a flashlight would be a pretty difficult thing to innovate. You used to have on/off, now you have on/off/mode - LEDs and batteries, which are developed by others, seem to be the only area that's open to "innovation." (Search and rescue might be an exception, but I'm not looking for anything brighter than a PD35).
> 
> It seems like this is the time of year when a new catalog should be coming out, new models announced at Shot Show, etc.


Overall design and appearance could be one. Look at PK designed lights, yes they are flashlights but they have some really neat looking designs. Olight it hit big with the S1 and all of the variations available and they really made a hit with the M3XS-UT and M2XUT. Fenix seems to have gotten stuck in the typical all black, dual switch, no moonlight mode, and no neutral tint rut. I really like my Fenixs but they don't really change much anymore. I would really like to see them take the E20 and add a neutral option, I would be all over it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 4, 2016)

wow this was unexpected! A very welcome addition!


----------



## MarkF786 (Jan 4, 2016)

It looks like a PD35 TAC but 7.5mm shorter and a little less powerful. I'd be more interested in a smaller model in the PD line that used a 18350 battery for 900 lumens.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 4, 2016)

MarkF786 said:


> I'd be more interested in a smaller model in the PD line that used a 18350 battery for 900 lumens.



+1


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 4, 2016)

400 lumens for 4 hrs seems pretty awesome no?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 4, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> 400 lumens for 4 hrs seems pretty awesome no?



Some companies are now using 3400mAh cells for their testing. That's why it may seem more impressive than some of the older lights.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 4, 2016)

MarkF786 said:


> It looks like a PD35 TAC but 7.5mm shorter and a little less powerful. I'd be more interested in a smaller model in the PD line that used a 18350 battery for 900 lumens.



And, ironically, the "TAC" light has a UI that for most doctrine is not suitable for tactical use (changes modes with each tailcap push), but the PD32 seems to have a UI that is! lol I like the PD32, only thing that seems to be missing is a voltage report? Or did I miss that


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 5, 2016)

Joe Talmadge said:


> ........ I like the PD32, only thing that seems to be missing is a voltage report? Or did I miss that


I saw this in the brochure:
"Low-voltage warning function ....when the light is turned on, low battery voltage will cause the LED to blink three times every five minutes to remind you to replace the battery."


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 5, 2016)

Ooohhh I'm very interested in this model... I like it's smaller than the PD35TAC (which I was previously considering)...

The length on this PD32 unit is listed at 5.1 inches... I'm guessing this would fit nicely with the Maxpeditation 4 inch Flashlight Sheath (the specs say it will accomodate flashlights up to 5 inches)... The light is also small enough to pocket carry but I like having the options to attach it to my belt and free up some pocket space....

You can also get a discount on your purchase if you sign up for the Fenix newsletter, which is some added incentive for me to pull the trigger, lol....


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 5, 2016)

if only this new PD32 had a deep carry clip! Still really like this new PD32. Didnt expect Fenix to revamp it like this. Fenix will sell this new PD32 as fast as they can make them.


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2016)

I like it in the fact its a short tac style light. The pd35 is kind of borderline /too big for some EDC uses(depending on wearing combat/clown pants).

900lm or 1000lm or 1100lm if in a similar reflector to me is a very hard to notice bump unless at a distance...........still hard 

But me too, some new fresh designs would be well accepted Fenix please..............i know it gets harder these days but how about a pd32 ti or one with an xhp35..................or xhp50/70 with 2x 18350! 

Programmable driver too..................infinite control UI.........

Kind of stand out a bit in design/UI............from the crowd


Edit- and a better clip, looks exactly the same as the pd35 which annoyingly (to me) rotates easy and has had to super glue(works but should not have to)

IMO


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 5, 2016)

The first 18650 light I got was the Pd32 G2 with 340 lumens. I have been strictly an eneloop flashlight guy since.....but this is making me want to give the 18650 world another chance. I like that the design of these lights is simple and not flashy. Fenix stands out by consistently offering lights perform well and are well made. Does the XP-L HI have a tight or larger hot spot?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 5, 2016)

XP-L HI has a smaller brighter hotspot over XM-L2, XP-L and XM-L. However due to the small dimensions of the reflector, it won't be a tiny hotspot.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 5, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> The first 18650 light I got was the Pd32 G2 with 340 lumens.........


My first 18650 light too, only it was the PD32, XP-G, (315 lumens) right after they were first released. I have always liked it because of its size. The only other light that I had that was smaller for 18650, was the ET D25LC2 twisty............but it had no tail cap switch which I'm very fond of. I have since modded my PD32 to an XP-G2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you use XP-G2 S4 or S2 with the mod.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 5, 2016)

No it was R5. It was an LED I got from Mouser Electronics. It was my first experience with flowing these surface mount LEDs onto their heat sink..........kind of tricky for me, but got the hang of it. After a couple of months the light started to flicker. I evidently didn't get a good solder connection. So I re-did it and haven't had any problems. Mouser doesn't list the color Bin of the LEDs, just the part number. So I asked customer service if he could actually pull it off of the reel. It's 2B........I guess that's OK. At least it's not nearly as blue as the original XP-G which had to be up around 6500k.

I'm looking forward to this new PD32 2016 model.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably the first Fenix light with a side switch that I like. It will not change the flashlight market, that's for sure but they seem to have implemented some nice improvements compared to previous PD32 models including the stainless steel switch and the ability to tailstand. Considering the size it's a pretty a good thrower too. IMHO for being a 2016 upgrade, it has some welcome nice features! At first glance I would have liked a 2-lumen Eco rather than 5 lumens but compared to the 9 lumens of some of the older versions I won't complain! Actually I will: Fenix you need to release a PD31 special edition with XP-L Hi!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 5, 2016)

Now listed on Fenix-Store for 62 bucks, not bad IMO


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder, do you think a model like the LD12 would ever get an upgrade to a newer version with the stainless steel switch? In it's current incarnation it still has that rubberized button that Fenix seems to be doing away with...


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 5, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> I wonder, do you think a model like the LD12 would ever get an upgrade to a newer version with the stainless steel switch? In it's current incarnation it still has that rubberized button that Fenix seems to be doing away with...


I was wondering that earlier. Looking through the 2016 catalog and thought about how outdated the LD12 is. It seems it's due for the stainless side switch and an xpl hi


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 6, 2016)

Where can one view/access the 2016 catalog?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 6, 2016)

click on the links in the first post

Now have this new PD32 on order will have it in a week and a half from Fenix Store. Cant wait am really looking forward to this little bite sized high output light hose! The 340 lumen XP-G2 PD32 was my second fenix after the excellent TK15. I find the size of the PD32 to be near perfect for EDC. Have a fresh Keeppower 3500mah GA waiting for it


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 6, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Where can one view/access the 2016 catalog?


Look in the 2106 Fenix Lights thread and the links to both A&B catalogs are in the first post


----------



## bbb74 (Jan 7, 2016)

*New Fenix PD32 2016*

Wondering, what is are the main selling points/differences between a PD32 2016 and a PD35 Tactical?

Outputs are pretty similar, runtimes are slightly different, UI slightly different, one is a shade smaller than the other. But they seem too similar to me? Not quite like fenix to have 2 lights so similar, so I'm thinking that I'm missing something important...

Thanks.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

PD32 2016 has XP-L Hi intensity LED, while PD35 TAC has regular XP-L LED. PD32 has also more focused beam so longer beam distance, does not have Tactical mode (as PD35 TAC has) and the PD32 tailstands, while PD35 can't. 

So i think the important thing you are missing is the XP-L HI LED in the new PD32 ;-)


----------



## zycker_ (Jan 8, 2016)

The look isn't great but for the price, the runtime on turbo seems very good.


----------



## Felix1 (Jan 8, 2016)

zycker_ said:


> The look isn't great but for the price, the runtime on turbo seems very good.



I agree with you...45 minutes longer than my PD35TAC which only puts out 100 lumens more.


----------



## TheIntruder (Jan 10, 2016)

Hmmm....will the standing-capable tail cap fit the PD35? Or will that be one of the enhancements for the 2016 edition PD35?


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

kj2 said:


> I like Fenix lights. Have sold a few the last months, but overall I like them. But it seems Fenix has no more new design ideas. Just put a new led in a existing light, and whoop, we have a new light.



What?? The design of PD32 is completely new from the last model. Omg. Why would they change design right after they release a new design? Isn't that just too high-end requierment? Sure, it is similar to PD35 TAC design... but that light is just like 6 months old since release.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Yawn nothing much new just more power,getting really boring the Fenix Brand.



What would you like to have? Flying, remote-controlled flashlight with bottle opener?  What other companies has to offer that differs them from Fenix company in this context?


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

Labrador72 said:


> Probably the first Fenix light with a side switch that I like. It will not change the flashlight market, that's for sure but they seem to have implemented some nice improvements compared to previous PD32 models including the stainless steel switch and the ability to tailstand. Considering the size it's a pretty a good thrower too. IMHO for being a 2016 upgrade, it has some welcome nice features! At first glance I would have liked a 2-lumen Eco rather than 5 lumens but compared to the 9 lumens of some of the older versions I won't complain! Actually I will: Fenix you need to release a PD31 special edition with XP-L Hi!



+ 1 to that!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Jiri said:


> What?? The design of PD32 is completely new from the last model. Omg. Why would they change design right after they release a new design? Isn't that just too high-end requierment? Sure, it is similar to PD35 TAC design... but that light is just like 6 months old since release.


So it's an PD35 TAC but with PD32 marking printed on. Like I said, to me it's nothing new. We all have our own opinions. 
And even with the two pics you attached, you see the only changes are the side-switch and heatsink- anti-roll part.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 10, 2016)

kj2 said:


> So it's an PD35 TAC but with PD32 marking printed on. Like I said, to me it's nothing new. We all have our own opinions.
> And even with the two pics you attached, you see the only changes are the side-switch and heatsink- anti-roll part.



I don't know. So many guys here crying for the tailstand... PD35 TAC does not tailstand, PD32 does tailstand. That is not a different design of the light as well?  And I believe that old PD32 did not tailstand too.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 10, 2016)

whichever. I like that the new version is the same dimensions as the original. Like the tail standing capability of the new one. My 2016 PD32 wont be in my hands for another couple weeks but foresee it getting a lot of use. Would love for Selfbuilt to do a review on it but hes not keen on doing reviews on lights that are just like other lights hes reviewed before. Love my TAC and its blinding output, shorter than a PD35 pocketability this new PD32 should be an ergonomic home run...we will see...


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Just bought a PD35 Tac 2015 not too long back, and really like it. From the specs, the new PD32 is a little smaller and lighter than the PD35 Tac. That's a positive imo. My only real grip is not being able to reverse the clip. I will probably buy the new PD32 at some point this year.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

new PD32 is much shorter and a touch slimmer on top of the XP-L HI etc. have mine on order and cannot wait


----------



## bbb74 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*



CelticCross74 said:


> new PD32 is much shorter and a touch slimmer on top of the XP-L HI etc. have mine on order and cannot wait



So pd32 is smaller throwier version of pd35.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

I like the looks of this but at 240m throw I can't justify buying it when my Eagletac T25C2 HI does 363m. The T25C2 is bigger, but not enough to make it an issue.

But to be fair it's a great option for some, especially if carrying in a pocket...which I never do.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

240m throw with XP-L HI doesn't sound much when my EDC can do over 200m with XM-L2.


----------



## techwg (Jan 12, 2016)

*Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

Now, I will admit I am immediately posting this even before checking out the specs/stats.

I just went to myfenix.co.uk where I usually buy my lights from these days and I happened to see what I mistakenly thought was a PD35 2016 but is in fact a PD*32* 2016.

What are your thoughts on this light? What are reasons to buy one? Pros and cons? If I have a PD35 TAC but don't care that much about the TAC aspect are there any reasons why I might be interested in a new PD32??

Edit:

I see this is even more of a thrower than the PD35 TAC. 100 less lumens, but would you say the extra throw would more than compensate for the 100 lumen drop in terms of not detrementally impacting perceived brightness on the target? I would think the longer range would be actually worth it. Then on top of that extra runtime?! I am pretty much sold already.

Now to your thoughts on this light.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

Hate to bust your bubble but there are already two threads on this light

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413943-New-Fenix-PD32-2016

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413773-*2016*-New-Fenix-PD32-2016-900-Lumens


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

the original PD32 was my second ever Fenix and I grew very fond of its super easy to carry size and top notch build quality. I like that Fenix stuck to the original dimensions yet was still able to redo the electronics and side switch. I am looking forward to this light to show up in my mailbox on Thursday very much. I foresee it always being in a pocket of whatever I am wearing. The 2016 TK32 is the light I am looking forward to with the most anticipation. TK32 is one of the best lights I have ever bought. Throwing in an XP-L HI into the 32's huge reflector should net an easy 60k CD and have an even more concentrated beam than the XML2 version does. Cannot wait for either.


----------



## techwg (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

Burst my bubble? How does providing me two prior links that I missed, with more opinions and commentary burst my bubble? Unless people are talking down about it?


----------



## techwg (Jan 12, 2016)

I am looking forward to this light. I am almost sure I am going to buy one, when I put enough money on the side. The fact that it is a bit smaller than the 35, has more runtime than the 35, can tail stand unlike the 35, has more throw than the 35 which hopefully should offset the 100 lumen drop while putting more light on the target at the same time providing more range?

Am I right in thinking the 100 lumen drop, coupled with 40+ meters longer throw, will have a decent impact on having a detectably better throwing light that doesn't feel dimmer?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*



techwg said:


> Burst my bubble? How does providing me two prior links that I missed, with more opinions and commentary burst my bubble? Unless people are talking down about it?


Not really sure, just the first expression I thought of honestly.


----------



## wjv (Jan 12, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> XP-L HI has a smaller brighter hotspot over XM-L2, XP-L and XM-L. However due to the small dimensions of the reflector, it won't be a tiny hotspot.



The PD32 has been all over the gamut when it comes to throw

The original was a mid-range 
The PDUE was more floody with a great neutral white, smooth beam
The next gen went more cool-bluish and became throwy
This one looks like even more throw.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

somehow we need a 2016 PD32 thread merge. My 2016 PD32 will be here Thursday so hopefully the threads will be merged by then cause Im sure Ill have nothing but good things to say about it. Have fresh 3500mah cell waiting for it


----------



## techwg (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*



CelticCross74 said:


> somehow we need a 2016 PD32 thread merge. My 2016 PD32 will be here Thursday so hopefully the threads will be merged by then cause Im sure Ill have nothing but good things to say about it. Have fresh 3500mah cell waiting for it




Wow I totally misread what you typed. I thought you said you'll have nothing good to say about it lol. Fail. I agree.


----------



## nbp (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

I can merge them for you. Are there any others or just those two noted above? I don't feel like looking. Lol. And this one of course.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 12, 2016)

techwg said:


> I am looking forward to this light. I am almost sure I am going to buy one, when I put enough money on the side. The fact that it is a bit smaller than the 35, has more runtime than the 35, can tail stand unlike the 35, has more throw than the 35 which hopefully should offset the 100 lumen drop while putting more light on the target at the same time providing more range?
> 
> Am I right in thinking the 100 lumen drop, coupled with 40+ meters longer throw, will have a decent impact on having a detectably better throwing light that doesn't feel dimmer?



The points you mention is why I will be buying this light.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*



nbp said:


> I can merge them for you. Are there any others or just those two noted above? I don't feel like looking. Lol. And this one of course.


I believe there are just these three


----------



## nbp (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

 And the three are one! Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*



CelticCross74 said:


> My 2016 PD32 will be here Thursday so hopefully the threads will be merged by then cause Im sure Ill have nothing but good things to say about it. Have fresh 3500mah cell waiting for it



Looking forward to hearing your review and seeing your photos/beamshots, CelticCross...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: Fenix PD32 2016?... Erm..*

will post pics and beamshots tomorrow night...


----------



## Flashatron (Jan 14, 2016)

If the clicky switch is in the off position, is there standby current drain? If there is drain how long before the battery is depleted?


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 14, 2016)

Does anyone think that Fenix would unveil new flashlights at the Shot Show? Or does the fact that they've already released a 2016 catalog pretty much guarantee that we won't see any new models being announced in the near future? I'm specifically interested in an upgraded version of the LD12....


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 14, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Does anyone think that Fenix would unveil new flashlights at the Shot Show? Or does the fact that they've already released a 2016 catalog pretty much guarantee that we won't see any new models being announced in the near future? I'm specifically interested in an upgraded version of the LD12....



My opinion is - your guess is as good as anyone's. In December 2014, I wanted a PD35 so badly I could taste it, but I convinced myself to wait to see what they released during Shot Show. Nothing got released that interested me more than the PD35, so I waited a month for nothing. But then later in the year, they released the TAC, which I'm almost sure was not in the 2015 catalog. (However, it did appear that the 2015 releases that weren't in the catalog came much later in the year).

I guess at this point, I'd wait - it's only another week - but not count on anything. Keep an eye on the Fenix Store forum here at CPF, too - they're pretty good at keeping us up to date with new information.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fenix will indeed drop a couple bombs at SHOT one of them being the 2016 TK32. Maybe one or two other unexpected upgrades and releases but that will be about it


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 14, 2016)

Got my 2016 PD32 today and boy what a heck of a little light!







A good bit shorter than the TAC





The new PD32 is very bright


----------



## swan (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like a nice compact light in 18650 form.

I always found most of Fenix,s single 18650 offerings a bit long in length and at 127mm so this is more like it.

Celticross74 thanks for your picks can you comment on the 5 lumen mode, i always appreciate a moonlight mode - what is your lumen estimate on the lowest mode is it accurate?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 14, 2016)

to my eyes Im seeing less than 5 lumens


----------



## scs (Jan 14, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Got my 2016 PD32 today and boy what a heck of a little light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice look light. Rings bother ya?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2016)

Seriously, I'm allergic to electronic side switches but I can't help liking this light!


----------



## swan (Jan 14, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> to my eyes Im seeing less than 5 lumens



Thanks.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the early photos CelticCross... I would love to see what that beam looks like outdoors and at a longer range....


----------



## Jiri (Jan 15, 2016)

kj2 said:


> But it seems Fenix has no more new design ideas. Just put a new led in a existing light, and whoop, we have a new light.
> Sure, ones you've a good design, there is no need to change, but can't imagine this is IT.





mcnair55 said:


> Yawn nothing much new just more power,getting really boring the Fenix Brand.



Look at the new RC09 Titanium version.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

as long as the weather holds Ill have outdoor shots tonight. In person the rings really are not visible its also brighter in person.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it better than the Eagletac DX30LC2 XP-L HI. I am deciding between these 2 lights.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 15, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> as long as the weather holds Ill have outdoor shots tonight. *In person the rings really are not visible its also brighter in person*.



That's good because to be honest - that beam profile from your photo kind of discouraged me and made me less-excited about the light.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 15, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> That's good because to be honest - that beam profile from your photo kind of discouraged me and made me less-excited about the light.


I thought the same thing but come to think of it, I've had a hard time with photos of beam shots on a wall depicting exactly what the beam profile really looks like. I think the camera accentuates things. I've seen pictures show more green too when the green is fairly subtle within the corona. It takes me like a dozen shots to get a picture that I think more closely resembles what the eyes actually see.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

in person there are no rings. Waiting for it to get dark to do some outside shots against my tall white fence. One other thing, the tail switch on this light is really stiff. I am also no camera expert and am using an old Canon G10 set to automatic at 100 iso on advice from another member

its raining tonight am hoping it does not tomorrow night


----------



## recDNA (Jan 15, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> Is it better than the Eagletac DX30LC2 XP-L HI. I am deciding between these 2 lights.


No


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 15, 2016)

Another contender might be the Nitecore P12Gt. I'm in the mood for buying one of these........smallish 18650 forward tactical tail cap switch type of light. I only wish the Nitecore MT20C had of come with an XP-L or XM-L2. I love that up/dn button. But I am a big Fenix fan too. OK done talking to my self :huh:.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 15, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> Another contender might be the Nitecore P12Gt. I'm in the mood for buying one of these........smallish 18650 forward tactical tail cap switch type of light. I only wish the Nitecore MT20C had of come with an XP-L or XM-L2. I love that up/dn button. But I am a big Fenix fan too. OK done talking to my self :huh:.



I think what turned me off about the P12GT was the output mode spacing... For instance, for the Nitecore, you have high at 1000 lumens with an estimated 1 hour runtime, then medium mode with 280 lumens with an estimated runtime of 5.25 hours, then the next mode drops all the way down to 55 lumens (28 hour runtime)...That medium mode (280 lumens) would likely be what I would want to utilize the most since 55 lumens is not enough for my liking when I'm outdoors, and that only gives me a little over 5 hours of runtime with a 18650 battery.

Whereas with the Fenix PD32, excluding turbo mode for the time being, you've got your high mode with 400 lumens and a 4 hour runtime, and then a medium mode with 150 lumens and a 10+ hour runtime. Low mode is 50 lumens and a 37 hour runtime. That medium mode with the 150 lumens would get used the most by me - so that's a real good runtime at (10 hours) with the 18650 battery. I find the mode/lumen distribution and runtimes much better suited for my preferences...


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 15, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> I think what turned me off about the P12GT was the output mode spacing...................Whereas with the Fenix PD32.......I find the mode/lumen distribution and runtimes much better suited for my preferences...


Thanks for that clarification. The one area where I console myself when comparing lights with high outputs is that there is a cost in energy (battery life) with the turbo mode. Turbo mode and the fact that a light can hit an extreme output doesn't mean anything to me if the light isn't compatible for my liking in the other modes. Mode spacing to my liking is definitely one of my requirements.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

I love my P12GT. The 280 lumen high mode is plenty for most tasks. That being said I also prefer the mode spacing on the PD32. Tail switch on the new PD32 is stiff as hell and takes a hard press to click it doesnt bother me though. Love the mode switch. On turbo it gets plenty hot which is to be expected. Of course the P12GT gets plenty hot as does the TAC. Am loving the smaller size of the PD32...


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 15, 2016)

So what did Fenix do to the tail switch......thicker stiffer rubber? I don't know if you are familiar with the Streamlight Stylus Pro 2xAAA but that light has one heck of a stiff switch and its the rubber cover. Would you say the new PD32 would be similar. I have liked all the PD lights in the past and all three that I have (PD35, PD22, PD32 (XP-G2) the switch pressure seems great to me. So would you say its a little stiffer or a lot stiffer like the Stylus Pro is compared to a Terralux LS80?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 15, 2016)

The PD32 switch is now low, wide and flat. Heres a couple quick pics of the switch


----------



## Stream (Jan 15, 2016)

Woah, crumby keyboard lol. Looks like the Cookie Monster from Sesame Street frequently borrows your computer! 

The thing I liked about the original PD32 was the size, side switch, belt clip and forward clicky. I never liked the tint or the beam. Same goes for the PD35: although the beam is smoother, I still wish it had a textured reflector and neutral white tint. The thing I miss the most about the old version is the size. If only the new version came with neutral white, I would be in love!


----------



## Stream (Jan 15, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> I think what turned me off about the P12GT was the output mode spacing... For instance, for the Nitecore, you have high at 1000 lumens with an estimated 1 hour runtime, then medium mode with 280 lumens with an estimated runtime of 5.25 hours, then the next mode drops all the way down to 55 lumens (28 hour runtime)...That medium mode (280 lumens) would likely be what I would want to utilize the most since 55 lumens is not enough for my liking when I'm outdoors, and that only gives me a little over 5 hours of runtime with a 18650 battery.



This is the main reason why I have not bought a Nitecore 1x18650 light like the P12 yet. I could have saved myself some money, as they typically cost a bit less than similar Fenix lights. The medium mode on my PD35 is the one I use the most for general tasks. Besides a decent medium mode, Nitecore lights like the P12 or P10 also lack decent high modes. It's either turbo or 280 lumens, which means you basically have a 280 lumen light unless you are fine with using turbo for a couple of minutes at a time. The PD35 on the other hand is much more balanced with 460 lumens on high, and great runtime.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 16, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> The PD32 switch is now low, wide and flat. Heres a couple quick pics of the switch


OK Thanks for the pics.



Stream said:


> ...........The thing I liked about the original PD32 was the size, side switch, belt clip and forward clicky. I never liked the tint or the beam. Same goes for the PD35: although the beam is smoother, I still wish it had a textured reflector and neutral white tint. The thing I miss the most about the old version is the size. If only the new version came with neutral white, I would be in love!


Is the old version smaller? I thought they'd be the same length. On my original PD32.....which was the XP-G 1st gen...........it had a way too cool tint........too much blue for me and when the XP-G2's came out I got one of those and it was kind of greenish. Most of the time I have good luck with Fenix tints. Anyhow, I sold the XP-G2 and modified the 1st gen to an XP-G2 with a better tint. So now that light is one of my keepers. I'm still in the market for a new 2016 version.


----------



## Flashatron (Jan 16, 2016)

When the clicky switch is in the off position does this light have parasitic drain?


----------



## Stream (Jan 16, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> Is the old version smaller? I thought they'd be the same length. On my original PD32.....which was the XP-G 1st gen...........it had a way too cool tint........too much blue for me and when the XP-G2's came out I got one of those and it was kind of greenish. Most of the time I have good luck with Fenix tints. Anyhow, I sold the XP-G2 and modified the 1st gen to an XP-G2 with a better tint. So now that light is one of my keepers. I'm still in the market for a new 2016 version.



Sorry, I should have been clearer: I was comparing it to my PD35. Usually when they upgrade a light with more power they tend to extend it a bit for better cooling. However, based on what I have read in this thread, and specs I have looked up on the internet, they should be the same size. Which in and of itself is why I'd be very interested in the 2016 version. 

I gave my PD32 to my brother last year, along with a charger and a pair of AW 18650s. After I bought a PD35 it just collected dust for a long time, and I didn't feel I had any use for it. Mine had a very purpleish tint. My PD35 is cool, slightly on the blueish side but way nicer than my old PD32. If I knew more about modding I probably would have kept it and done something like you did, but since I don't I have been thinking about getting a PD35 with neutral tint from vinh. Was it hard to remove the emitter in the PD32? I thought all the parts were glued together.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 16, 2016)

Flashatron said:


> When the clicky switch is in the off position does this light have parasitic drain?


No. It is a mechanical switch that breaks the electrical circuit when off. Any loss of power will be due to Liion self discharge (just top off the cell every few months if it doesn't get much use or us cr123's)


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 16, 2016)

yes the cookie monster uses my PC quite a bit. It is a mechanical switch that takes a bit of getting used to. Its not supposed to rain tonight so I can hopefully take some outdoor beam shots.


----------



## start90a (Jan 16, 2016)

I would have preferred some more throw, it would be a good EDC flashlight...


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 16, 2016)

Stream said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer: I was comparing it to my PD35. Usually when they upgrade a light with more power they tend to extend it a bit for better cooling. However, based on what I have read in this thread, and specs I have looked up on the internet, they should be the same size. Which in and of itself is why I'd be very interested in the 2016 version.
> 
> I gave my PD32 to my brother last year, along with a charger and a pair of AW 18650s. After I bought a PD35 it just collected dust for a long time, and I didn't feel I had any use for it. Mine had a very purpleish tint. My PD35 is cool, slightly on the blueish side but way nicer than my old PD32. If I knew more about modding I probably would have kept it and done something like you did, but since I don't I have been thinking about getting a PD35 with neutral tint from vinh. Was it hard to remove the emitter in the PD32? I thought all the parts were glued together.


Ya, a good tint goes a long ways in how much I like a light. Taking the head off the PD32 if hard. It took me two rubber strap wrenches with one of those in a vice....or you have to have two people........one on each wrench. Not sure I want to bother with that anymore. Then its kind of tricky to reflow a new LED on. I used a heat gun. There's a number of YouTube videos showing how.

I know the PD35 is one of Fenix best sellers, but I never really got that excited about it. The only thing maybe was one of the first smallish 18650 lights that got close to 1000 lumens. Then on my PD35, I measured the low at 15 lumens and I never really liked the bigger hot spot. So the PD32 has always been a favorite over the PD35 for me...........a little smaller to carry in the pocket too.



start90a said:


> I would have preferred some more throw, it would be a good EDC flashlight...


That is actually good news for me as I would want more of the lumens spread out over the whole beam. When comparing to other lights I have, 14400 isn't bad for a light this size. The PD35 is stated at 10800cd and the XP-G2 PD32 is 5950cd.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 16, 2016)

Although I am not a fan of cool white, I think the *Fenix P32 (2016)* has great mode spacing. Sure, I would like a lower low, but otherwise, I think Fenix nailed it. Fenix also deserves credit for adding the ability to tail-stand.

Now that flashlights routinely output 1000 lumens and more, getting good mode spacing requires at least 5 modes. That is why the *Nitecore P12GT* fails on mode spacing. The PT12GT has only four modes: 1, 55, 280, and 1000 lumens. Adding modes, however, introduces problems of its own. If the user interface requires too many clicks, the extra modes can be more trouble than they are worth.

ZebraLight has this down. Its user interface provides easy access to 3 modes and 3 alternates, giving you 6 modes without a lot of clicking. ZebraLights also have direct access to low, medium, and high modes from off, and there are an 5 additional modes you can swap in and out by programming. 

Some recent Nitecore offerings allow you to cycle between modes going in either direction. The *Nitecore MH27*, for instance, has one button to switch to the next higher mode, and another button to switch to the next lower mode. This is a great way to handle extra modes. The *BLF Special Edition A6* also has this ability, implemented using short presses and long presses of its tail-cap switch.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Celtic, any update on the outdoor beamshots?


----------



## tango44 (Jan 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Got my 2016 PD32 today and boy what a heck of a little light!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have and "old" PD32 to compare side by side like in this pics?
Thank you yoour pics are very good.

If the "new" edition has the same same size, same spot size and functions, this is the perfect light for me.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 18, 2016)

For those of you that have PD32 2016 in hand, how does the newer flattened switch feel? I really like the feel of the switch on the PD35 TAC. Tailstanding is a plus, but if the switch is compromised, then it's not worth it to me. I definitely like the smaller size of the PD32.


----------



## tango44 (Jan 18, 2016)

kyhunter1 said:


> For those of you that have PD32 2016 in hand, how does the newer flattened switch feel? I really like the feel of the switch on the PD35 TAC. Tailstanding is a plus, but if the switch is compromised, then it's not worth it to me. I definitely like the smaller size of the PD32.



I don't have the 2016, PD32 and have not tried yet it, I have the 340 version, but my TK09 came with the flattened switch for the tailstanding and to be hines you feel the difference with the switch, but after a couple of days I dont feel the difference anymore.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 18, 2016)

the flattened switch feels odd and is very stiff. As long as it doesnt snow or rain tonight Ill post some outdoor shots


----------



## charlieplanb (Jan 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the flattened switch feels odd and is very stiff. As long as it doesnt snow or rain tonight Ill post some outdoor shots


Will you be using the stock fenix battery? Any personal preferences ,comparisons with the NITECORE P12GT ??


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 18, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the flattened switch feels odd and is very stiff. As long as it doesnt snow or rain tonight Ill post some outdoor shots



Do you suspect it might 'break in' a bit and soften up over time after repeated use?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 18, 2016)

With it being stiff, we want have to worry about it coming on accidentally. I would rather it be too stiff than too soft anyday.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 18, 2016)

no I dont think the stiff flat switch will break in much at all. I have a huge box of light parts Ive collected over the years and for the hell of it Im going to see if a PD35 boot cover helps things a bit Im not to worried about tail standing. Man it is COLD here tonight I promise to post some beam shots outside tomorrow before it starts snowing...

Just switched the low flat super stiff boot cover with one from a PD35. It is now not nearly as stiff and is far easier to get momentary on. Couldnt care less than now it doesnt tail stand.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's flat out cold here in South East KY tonight too. Maybe Fenix could offer both boots in the package with future lights.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 18, 2016)

that would be nice but doubt it will happen. Just happen to have been collecting lights since 1996 and have a big box of spare parts. After tightening down the retaining ring as tight as I could get it the PD35 boot isnt far off in feel from a PD35. Little bit of squishiness but the new boot eliminated the super stiffness of the old flat switch. Am liking the light MUCH more now


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 19, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> .........Just switched the low flat super stiff boot cover with one from a PD35. It is now not nearly as stiff and is far easier to get momentary on. Couldnt care less than now it doesnt tail stand.


They introduce the PD32 with an XP-L HI which is way neat and then they go and put a stiff boot over the switch :hairpull:. Dang, I would have loved if they would have left the tail cap the way it was. I have the older PD32. I wonder if tail caps are interchangeable.

One of the reasons I like tactical style forward clicky switches is for the momentary action. This reminds me of the Streamlight Stylus Pro 2xAAA which is a more efficient light than the similar Terralux LS80........but I refuse to have the Stylus Pro because of that stiff switch. I put the Stylus Pro on my postal scale and it took around 8 pounds of force before the click was heard on the switch........uncalled for on a small light.

On the XP-G2 PD32 its about 3 pounds of force at the point the click is heard. CelticCross74, do you have some postal scales to do a test like that. you'll have to use an AAA battery or something small to press on the switch to get around the tail stand......but then that would mean you have to put the old boot back on:thinking:. What I did was hold the battery on the scale and the put the flashlight on the battery and push down on the flashlight until it clicks on while watching the scale's display.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 19, 2016)

I dont have a scale to measure the force but can say with confidence that with the PD35 boot on the light now it is 3 times easier to work there is just that much less pressure. I like the light 10 times better now.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok, no problem but that is great news about the PD35 boot cover. I just looked in the baggie that came with my PD35 and sure enough there's a spare. I imagine the spare one for the PD32 (XP-G2) would work too. You know after seeing this..........maybe the light manufacturers should post that switch pressure as a specification for the light. I think it would help.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 19, 2016)

I believe either one should work. Just make sure to tighten the ring back in as tight as you can...keep us posted


----------



## BethAtTheHug (Jan 19, 2016)

Damn! Shortly after getting a PD35 tac they go and bring this out. Still feeling the love for the 35 so I shall resist (for a while at least).


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 19, 2016)

So many people complained that the PD lights don't tail stand, now the PD32 tail stands but the button is too stiff for momentary operation. I would rather have a button that is not too stiff for momentary operation than the ability to tail stand.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 19, 2016)

2016 PD32 and the P12GT are to me pretty different lights. The 32 is far easier to EDC and has great range for its size. The P12GT while a great light is only 4 modes its missing a mode between 280 and 1000 lumens. That being said I love all the bells and whistles it comes with that and its thermally regulated. The beams out of both lights are very well done. As for batteries I use either Keeppower or Orbtronic 3500mah 10amp GA's in these lights. Performance is stellar.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 19, 2016)

have now changed out the PD35 boot for a spare Armytek boot. Now its crisp and responsive without any squish to it and its low enough for the light to tail stand again. Whew! Shouldnt have had to go through all that the original switch really was just that stiff..

as for outdoor shots it is COLD out. The tall white fence I have would give more or less the same result as me taking pics against the white wall in my basement but will get a couple outdoor shots no later than tomorrow night cause after that DC is supposed to get rocked with up to a couple feet of snow...


----------



## Stream (Jan 20, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> have now changed out the PD35 boot for a spare Armytek boot. Now its crisp and responsive without any squish to it and its low enough for the light to tail stand again. Whew!



Awesome, that's good to know! Hopefully Fenix will start making boot covers for this light that aren't so stiff.



CelticCross74 said:


> as for outdoor shots it is COLD out. The tall white fence I have would give more or less the same result as me taking pics against the white wall in my basement but will get a couple outdoor shots no later than tomorrow night cause after that DC is supposed to get rocked with up to a couple feet of snow...



Could you take white wall beamshot comparisons with the PD35? Also, as someone already mentioned, do you happen to have an old PD32 you can use in comparison beamshots?


----------



## techwg (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay, so so far no beam pics. How about a description? What is the beam tint like? Cool? White? Neutral? Blue?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ive got the original 340 lumen PD32, PD35 will do white wall beamshots here shortly then take the 2016 outside. The beam of the 2016 is CW

Alright here are your indoor white wall shots. PD35 is first, original PD32 is second and the 2016 is third






PD35





PD32 340 Lumen





2016 PD32


----------



## Stream (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome! It looks like the 2016 version has a slightly smaller hotspot. Or are they just the same? It's hard to tell. Would it be possible to do a couple of them at a time, side-by-side?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2016)

The beamshots look good. I ordered a PD32 2016 this eve. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm surprised no video reviews have popped up on Youtube yet... People are usually pretty quick to review new products....


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 20, 2016)

oh the YT reviews are coming give it about a month. The 2016 PD32 is dftly going to be reviewed by the regular YT reviewers...Id take video with my iPhone but dont have a way of transferring video to my PC. Its snowing heavily here tonight so the 2016 PD32 backyard shots are gonna have to wait until it at least stops snowing dont want to get my Canon wet..


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 20, 2016)

Celtic I was curious, how did you get your unit so fast?


----------



## techwg (Jan 21, 2016)

Soon as they come in and I have the money I will be making the purchase. It's been a long time since I had a narrow beam flashlight. Probably since the PD30 R2, in fact.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 21, 2016)

got my 2016 PD32 the day they went on sale at Fenix Store is how I got mine so quick. Also got my excellent E25UE in no time from them through pre order. What I am looking very forward to is the 2016 TK32 the moment they go on pre order Ill have my order in


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 22, 2016)

Finally found a youtube review, but it's not in English, lol:

https://youtube.com/watch?v=1pdDumUP-8k


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 23, 2016)

To anyone who actually has laid hands on the PD32 2016, can you confirm that there is a head spring kindly? I seem to recall that earlier PD32 versions lacked a head spring but the UE version introduced it. I hope they have continued to outfit the PD32 with a head spring for easy use with flat top batteries.


----------



## obriencr (Jan 23, 2016)

Mine has a head spring and a tail spring. obriencr


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 23, 2016)

obriencr said:


> Mine has a head spring and a tail spring. obriencr


Thanks!


----------



## ATB (Jan 25, 2016)

*9026*

PD32. CR125 A Batteries. Target area 120ft. 20 ft above target.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 9026*

Got my PD32 2016 today. My first impressions is that I like the light. It has a artifact free beam, and the tint is good. No green or yellow hues. Just a nice white. Looks blue only when compared against my neutral lights. My PD35 TAC 1000 lumen light is brighter and has a wider spill beam but the PD32 has more throw for obvious reasons. Build quality is good. Contrary to others, I actually like the stiff switch boot. No chance of accidental activation in your pocket, not that it was a problem before. If any of you all don't want the new stiff flat switch boots, I will gladly take them off your hands. The smaller form factor, added throw, and tailstanding is why I bought it. Now for the rants. Fenix needs to thread both the head and tail with the same length of threads so the head and tail can be switched so the clip direction can be reversed, or fix the body so the clip can be snapped on either end of the tube. One of my favorite lights is a Eagletac D25LC2 that the clip is kept in the heads up position. This allows me to easily clip it to the bill of my cap. Instant headlamp without a cumbersome strap. It would be a simple tweek for Fenix to do with a bunch of their lights. The low is nice, but a moon mode would be better. I don't really understand why Fenix has to be so resistant to it. They are loosing sales because of it. Not really a rant but a stainless bezel ring would be nice too. Having all this said, it is still a nice light and I'm glad to have bought it. Looking forward to night time.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 9026*

Kyhunter, don't you think the PD32 might be too large (long) for clipping to the brim of a hat?


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 25, 2016)

For most people probably so, but its something I do in a pinch. Some of us like Heads up carry in the pocket too.


----------



## BigHutch (Jan 25, 2016)

Got a PD32 on the way, my first 18650. Also got some 3500 Orbtronics with it.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 25, 2016)

BigHutch said:


> Got a PD32 on the way, my first 18650. Also got some 3500 Orbtronics with it.



Nice... My first 18650 light was the Olight S2 which I've only had since last month... I really like this beefy battery type and look forward to owning more 18650-compatible lights in the future...


----------



## esurt (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi,

There is a video review (in german i think) here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxYTYsyO6qo , no really beam tests though.

I'm looking at getting a fairly compact 18650-powered flashlight with a decent range of modes with some decent amount of throw but not so much that it lacks flood. Is this P32 a good option, or what other model would you suggest I took a look at? I saw the Nitcore P12, but it seems it is more biased toward throw than the fenix and lacks flood, also from comments I've read while it has a moonlight mode it lacks a medium brightness setting like the fenix it seems.

Any thoughts welcome.

thanks!


----------



## esurt (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't know if this is of interest, but I got these specs from Fenix. Be interested to hear from anyone who has P32 2016 is this reduction is spill is and issue for general purpose or close work..

PD32 2016:the hotspot is 10°,the spill is 60°
PD35TAC:hotpspot 14°,spill 68°.

thanks,


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 27, 2016)

The pd35 tac has a noticeably wider spill.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 28, 2016)

seems about right the difference between the TAC and the new 32.


----------



## techwg (Jan 28, 2016)

esurt said:


> Don't know if this is of interest, but I got these specs from Fenix. Be interested to hear from anyone who has P32 2016 is this reduction is spill is and issue for general purpose or close work..
> 
> PD32 2016:the hotspot is 10°,the spill is 60°
> PD35TAC:hotpspot 14°,spill 68°.
> ...




I will be trying my light out later today once it is dark enough to make a video or two. I only have my overview/thoughts video on the light so far: *here* but I have high expectations for the performance of this light.


----------



## esurt (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice! Very interested to see if you decide to replace your PD35 TAC with this or not. Also if you have any thoughts on how it compares to other XP-L/XP-L HI 18650 flashlights such a the nitecore/olight models.

Dan


----------



## techwg (Jan 28, 2016)

esurt said:


> Nice! Very interested to see if you decide to replace your PD35 TAC with this or not. Also if you have any thoughts on how it compares to other XP-L/XP-L HI 18650 flashlights such a the nitecore/olight models.
> 
> Dan



Well you will get a comparison between the lights I mentioned, I am less up on which light has which LED as Fenix no longer mark the LED on the bezel ;( But I cannot compare to Olight or Nitecore as I have never bought any of their lights since I have been such a Fenix fanboy. Fenix makes great lights for my purposes and while others will also be good, I just can't justify spending on other brands, at least not yet. Who knows what I'll do in the future though. I have bought many light brands over the years from off-brands, cheap chinese knockoffs, surefire, Inova, Luxeon to name a few, most of which I have given away to family and friends.


----------



## BigHutch (Feb 1, 2016)

Got the PD32 in today with Orbtronic 3500's and an XTar VP4. I like it so far; it does get hot on turbo, but my first 18650 light so that may be normal.


----------



## Stream (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes, that's normal. It's also why it doesn't stay on turbo for more than a few minutes at a time before stepping down.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 8, 2016)

How well does the FENIX AOD-S diffuser tip fit? Any good?

official specs comparison:
PD31 R5: 120 x 24mm, 64.4g
PD32 G2: 127 x 24mm, 65g
PD32UE XM-L T6 NW: 138 x 24mm, 74g
PD32 2016: 129.5 x 24mm, 77g
P12GT: 140 x 25.4mm, 91g


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 8, 2016)

AOD diffuser should fit the 2016 fine. I ultimately went back to my huge light parts box and switched out the PD35 switch boot for a slightly shorter V3 Armytek boot. Feel is perfectly tactile. The super stiffness of the original boot is totally gone as is the mm or two of play the PD35 boot had before it made actual contact with the switch. It also now tailstands again the AT boot cover is perfect. Im still at a loss as to why Fenix didnt simply design a short curved top boot like the AT boot and went with too short, totally flat and super stiff. Hmmmm...


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 8, 2016)

kreisl said:


> How well does the FENIX AOD-S diffuser tip fit? Any good?........


It will fit. I think Fenix kind of went to a one size fits a number of lights with their tapered indents inside the diffuser. I like the fit best on the 25.4mm head (PD35, NC MT20C) because it fits snug all the way around inside the perimeter of the diffuser even though it only slides on about 0.135".......but that is good enough and it doesn't fall off. With the PD32 (24mm).........if you want the diffuser parallel with the light without sitting at a cocked angle, you have to press on far enough to fit within one of the contact points inside that are 120 degrees apart from each other. And you can only press it on about 0.50" on those contact points. It's not as pure of a fit as it is with the 25.4mm heads in my opinion........though it does work. Again I think this is from a "one size fits all" mentality of the AOD-S. So the AOD-S fits lights 25.4mm on down.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks guys for the evaluation, much appreciated! I have ordered the PD32. I like classic models and never liked the dimensions of PD35.


----------



## rock_muppet (Feb 9, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> switched out the PD35 switch boot for a slightly shorter V3 Armytek boot.



Hi All,

Got this light a few days ago and its great. Its my first "proper" flashlight and thanks to CPF for giving me the bug!! 

I also find that the switch boot is very stiff, its fine for momentary but to actually fully depress it takes a bit of doing. I was wondering if I would be able to source an Armytek boot from somewhere as I have no spares 

Cheers


----------



## kreisl (Feb 9, 2016)

Is it possible to reverse tail and head?

In the former PD32 version it was possible:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHteXWy6AQ&t=8m40s


----------



## techwg (Feb 9, 2016)

No, the head does not screw down far enough due to it's design if you reverse the body tube.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation!

It would be interesting to compare just the bodies of PD32 versus PD32 2016. Maybe the bodies are inter-compatible. Anyway i am buying the 2016 now. I never had a PD32 before.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2016)

rock muppet I may have a spare V3 AT boot laying around Ill let you know if I can find it


----------



## MISS DIVA (Feb 12, 2016)

techwg said:


> No, the head does not screw down far enough due to it's design if you reverse the body tube.



Hi Techwg

Will you be doing some video comparisons between the PD32 and the PD35 Tac?. Thank you.


----------



## techwg (Feb 12, 2016)

MISS DIVA said:


> Hi Techwg
> 
> Will you be doing some video comparisons between the PD32 and the PD35 Tac?. Thank you.



I plan on doing them yes. The weather had been pretty bad, enough to make me not make any more outdoor videos. Plus I have been drained recently from work. Hopefully soon I will put up a comparison video. I just need decent weather and the energy


----------



## kreisl (Feb 12, 2016)

techwg said:


> a comparison



When you have the energy  please let us know which aspects of the individual PD models you appreciate the most and which you find rather poor compared to the others. And finally, which PD model would be your preferred one and why?

My 2016 has been shipped. Hopefully it's a winner and keeper. I have some high hopes 

I also ordered a white plastic diffuser, no-name brand :green:


----------



## techwg (Feb 12, 2016)

I will. I have a few things I need to get fixed up around the house, so it may not happen tonight but I really do hope to get the comparison video done soon. It won't be a long one, it will be just comparing them visually, explaining things and then some short range footage to compare the size of the hotspot and perhaps colour rendition.


----------



## MISS DIVA (Feb 12, 2016)

techwg said:


> I will. I have a few things I need to get fixed up around the house, so it may not happen tonight but I really do hope to get the comparison video done soon. It won't be a long one, it will be just comparing them visually, explaining things and then some short range footage to compare the size of the hotspot and perhaps colour rendition.



Thank you, I really appreciate your videos:twothumbs


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying this. Should I? 

The only other similar light I have to it is the Thrunite TN12 2014 edition, which I never used much because the mode spacing was not to my liking. 

Have those who have purchased this been pleased?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 15, 2016)

There are legions of satisfied TN12 buyers of both the 2014 and 2016 versions. 2016 PD32 is a different animal than the TN12. The 2016 PD32 is shorter, more narrow yet still throws a very good beam, has well spaced modes, first rate build quality on top of the superior throw range over the TN12. The only negative to the 2016 PD32 is the to short ultra stiff tail switch. One needs to fully press down on the switch with force in order to get it to click. Managing temporary on with this super stiff switch is difficult at best.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 15, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> The 2016 PD32 is shorter, more narrow yet still throws a very good beam, has well spaced modes, first rate build quality on top of the superior throw range over the TN12. The only negative to the 2016 PD32 is the to short ultra stiff tail switch. One needs to fully press down on the switch with force in order to get it to click. Managing temporary on with this super stiff switch is difficult at best.



Switch aside, it does seem very good. I think I will have to buy.


----------



## TheBelgian (Feb 16, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> *snip*
> The only negative to the 2016 PD32 is the to short ultra stiff tail switch. One needs to fully press down on the switch with force in order to get it to click. Managing temporary on with this super stiff switch is difficult at best.


Can you do a force test?
You could do it with kitchen scales if you put a marble or something on the scales and then try to push on the marble with the tailboot until activation. The weight should give you the activation force.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 18, 2016)

Got this today. Very pleased with it, after reading reviews I think the stiff switch has been overstated. Certainly a little stiffer, but really did not find using momentary or fully depressing the button to be any effort at all using thumb or index finger. Certainly not to the point of finding it to be a negative issue on the light. Maybe I just have strong fingers.


----------



## hiuintahs (Feb 18, 2016)

TheBelgian said:


> Can you do a force test?
> You could do it with kitchen scales if you put a marble or something on the scales and then try to push on the marble with the tailboot until activation. The weight should give you the activation force.


Ya, I'd like to see someone do a force test but probably using postal scales for better accuracy. I know that the older PD32 has about 3 pounds of force. As a comparison to a stiff switch that has a lot of complaints is the Streamlight Stylus Pro and that one is at 8 pounds. So it would be interesting to have a comparison of the new PD32 2016.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 18, 2016)

How can the tint be described? Are there many different colors in the beam and how much greenishness is there, any much?


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 18, 2016)

hiuintahs said:


> Ya, I'd like to see someone do a force test but probably using postal scales for better accuracy. I know that the older PD32 has about 3 pounds of force. As a comparison to a stiff switch that has a lot of complaints is the Streamlight Stylus Pro and that one is at 8 pounds. So it would be interesting to have a comparison of the new PD32 2016.



Fortunately the Stylus Pro switch issue can be easily remedied with an insert...


----------



## kreisl (Feb 20, 2016)

I just got my unit, here some key aspects which i was particularly interested in; right off the bat it's a winner, 100% a keeper:

my measurements (_resolution_):
tail diameter (_+0.01mm_) 24.65mm
head diameter(_+0.01mm_) 24.00mm
body diameter (_+0.01mm_) 22.70mm
length (_+0.01mm_) 129.50mm
weight (_+1g_) 78g

likable size. 
The light is smaller/thinner than i had imagined. I am glad that it is notably smaller than Thrunite/Nietcore similar style lights. It is probably the smallest form factor with forward tail clicky plus side switch on the market. One could easily consider this one as EDC, for example as upgrade from LD12 G2. PD32 is known since Sept 2011 so most of you are probably familiar with the size. Because of the side switch it is bigger than PD30 and P31, but much smaller than PD35:
PD30 < PD31 < PD32G2 < *PD32(2016)* < PD35TAC < PD32UE < PD35UE/PD35/P12 < P12GT/TC12 < TN12.

switch. 
force needed to activate the light with the forward switch and until full click:
pd32 ~1230g, 1830g
ld12 ~520g, 1550g
d11.2 ~530g, 1600g
t20c2 ~600g, 1910g

likable tint.
uniform tint, no greenish parts, no yellowish, no corona, no CREE rainbow. pretty much the same tint performance as seen on my other XP-L HI stock light the T01. the PD35TAC (XP-L V5) does have expressed corona and CREE rainbow (with yellow and greens), poor, as known from our Nietcore XM-L2 flashlights. maybe it's a general characteristic of dedomed emitters like the XP-L HI. sure, _if_ i _had_ to specify _some_ hue for the sake of it, then i would say that there is an overall ever slight greenish hue, practically invisible, definitely no purplish or blueish hue, hence i wouldn't describe it as antarctic cool white. i've become tint sensitive over the 4.5 years in the scene and i am very pleased with this beam. To me it's a strong point for liking the product.

quality/feel/looks.
the body lacks the lateral faces or 'Fenix PD32' label, why? Okay, PD32UE (XM-L T6 nw) started it, never mind then. the feel, build quality seems premium, maybe just my imagination.

performance.
Fenix lumens output and efficiency, nuff said. long runtimes according to spec. indicates low battery by stepping down to Low.

throw.
the throw is very similar to U11 (a 1100 fenix lm light) and T01 (a 700 fenix lm pocket rocket) and max output is notably less than U11 and beats T01 (14500) only by a margin. T01 hotspot is smaller, more intense. in this comparison the pd32 isn't outstanding or impressive.

packages accessories.
the holster feels generic and cheap. cr*ppy stuff compared to swm holsters. moving on.

diffusers.
5 Fenix diffusers are available for the PD32, for the record:

white _medium _cone "AOD-SOW" (A0D-S0W MkI), perfect fit, for 360° illumination 
transparent _medium _cone "AOD-SOW" (A0D-S0W MkII), perfect fit, for directional lighting 
red _medium _cone "AOD-SOR" (A0D-S0R MkI), perfect fit, for traffic wand 
red _long _cone "AOT-S" (A0T-S), universal fit (current model), for more traffic wand 
semi-clear _short _headstand tip "AOD-S" (A0D-S), universal fit (current model), for gaah :sick2: (alternatively the soft plastic whitish FT _medium_ headstand tip: the 2016 version has basically the same shape as the A0D-S) 
I am missing a white/transparent diffusing filter adapter. Luckily i got the A0D-S0W MkII, and the A0D-S isn't too bad either.

conclusion.
in this form factor, i.e. slim 1x18650 EDC, i would call it a winner. double spring construction, tailstand, nice throw, long runtimes, clap-clap  CW tint with no corona or rainbow, negligible overall greenish hue, and acceptable pseudo compact dimensions. will it get much use among my bunch of lights? not a bit, i don't edc 1x18650 lights, and for regular use around the house or for walks i (already) prefer the SC600/U11 form factor, much smaller, only 5g heavier, much more comfortable to hold/carry and use/operate, and indeed more powerful, more impressive. okay, if i had to edc a 1x18650 light, e.g. for daily work duty, then yes i would consider taking PD32 instead of U11 also because the Fenix has a simpler more reliable UI with zero potential for frustration or annoyance. So for very frequent/urgent deployment like work duty, the PD32 is the preferable choice. PD32 may be also nice as substitute bike light, sure. 

overall there is tbh *nothing to get excited* about; pd32-type of lights come a long way, a very classic form factor, and Thrunite may have even better value more modern contenders. but i am a fenix fan, they are the original stuff and bring me, somehow, more joy and satisfaction than a TN12 for example. it's weird and i don't understand it either. maybe we should do a poll and see whether fenix, neitcore or thrunite is the winner.
btw i do find that the pd32 is _not _worth full retail price. i was lucky during CNY with coupons and such, i paid 43.95 or something, which i found reasonable for a premium brand light. still a waste since my light won't get any use.
i am glad to have such a form factor light, it concludes my flashlight collection :wave:


----------



## RPB (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all, thanks to Techwg for the video review of the PD32 2016 :thumbsup: it made my mind up to buy this and not the PD35 Tac light. I want it purely for home use and to satisfy the gadget mad side of me! lol. I'm still online looking at videos but I will be picking up my package tomorrow from the local mail depot as I missed the delivery today.


----------



## RPB (Mar 5, 2016)

RPB said:


> Hi all, thanks to Techwg for the video review of the PD32 2016 :thumbsup: it made my mind up to buy this and not the PD35 Tac light. I want it purely for home use and to satisfy the gadget mad side of me! lol. I'm still online looking at videos but I will be picking up my package tomorrow from the local mail depot as I missed the delivery today.



Well i am now in possession of this. Great torch and wipes the floor with what I have already!
My current torches are Fenix P2D which was my EDC until I got the PD32; Surefire Z2 original version (can't believe the progression from lamp to LED and lumens vs run time between this and my PD32); Surefire defender (can't remember which version, it takes 2 CR123 batteries).
This will now be my EDC permanently.


----------



## kreisl (Mar 10, 2016)

ne1 what's your 
- favorite position of the lanyard attachment point (forehand vs backhand),
- favorite position of the pocket clip when you're holding the torch in knife-stabbing grip,
- favorite position of the side switch when you're holding the torch in knife-stabbing grip?

usually i orient the clip over the body groove which points directly to the side switch. in the dark then, i would know where/how to find the side switch, simply by following the pocket clip. 

in the knife-stabbing grip, with the thumb on the tail switch, i let the lanyard leave my forehand; i am a right hander.

in that grip, the thumb, the clip, the body groove, the switch are all on 1 single line, if you will. that makes it impossible though to operate the 2 switches with that single grip, single-handedly. and the grip isn't really comfortable either. but why complain?

at least Fenix has great looks with all the perfect alignment along the entire flashlight length.
Fenix just rocks, it's professional quality stuffz:







note: in the above picture, all three parts (head, body, tail) are fully tightened.


----------



## kreisl (Mar 13, 2016)

kreisl said:


> diffusers.
> 5 Fenix diffusers are available for the PD32, for the record:
> 
> white _medium _cone "AOD-SOW" (A0D-S0W MkI), perfect fit, for 360° illumination
> ...



shaling is fun i guess :thinking:

here my collection of pd32 diffusers, fresh acquisitions, i luv accessories:

transparent _medium _cone "AOD-SOW" (A0D-S0W MkII)





red _medium _cone "AOD-SOR" (A0D-S0R)





semi-clear _short _headstand tip "AOD-S" (A0D-S)





soft plastic whitish FT _medium_ headstand tip





all four put into perspective





Their performance differs a bit. The FT diffuser is really like a 360° candle since it is all white and thin-walled. A very bright diffuser and imo worthy substitute for the AOD-SOW MkI which has been long out of production; even the AOD-SOW MkII is out of production. For directional diffused lighting the AOD-SOW MkII performs best since its transparent side doesn't "waste" lumens sidewards: all lumens go into the main direction, forward. The AOD-S perfomance is in between those 2 extremes, a mix between candle and directional lighting. From my estimation it is not the brightest among the diffusers, it seems to absorb more lumens than the others. The fitment is very good but obviously not as perfect as the AOD-SOW MkII. Appears like a well-engineered finished product 17810.


----------



## _UPz (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! I have a PD32 2016 ed. coming and this is really useful infos.


----------



## RPB (Mar 13, 2016)

I've had the PD32 2016 for a week or so now, with the AOD-S. I find it a good diffuser for my first, however I personally would prefer a more positive fitment unto a fixed limit like the others in the picture above.


----------



## kreisl (Mar 13, 2016)

kreisl said:


> switch.
> force needed to activate the light with the forward switch and until full click:
> pd32 ~1230g, 1830g
> ld12 ~520g, 1550g
> ...



btw the reason why it takes so much force to activate the light is not the switch/clicky itself. the accessory bag has a spare rubber boot. did you guys check it? it's massive, very thick material. with such thick walls the boot will never tear, crack, or whatever, it's highly unlikely. i've seen never such a rubber boot before, crazy. we've heard about cracking/tearing/deforming Nitecore rubber boots, e.g. on the 4xAA light no? Will never happen with this robust boot!

the downside is that the rubber boot is stiff on its own, due to the thick material thickness. It really takes some force to deform the boot such that it would reach the plastic clicky to activate the light. there is also minimal play (head room) between the clicky and the boot. if there weren't, one wouldn't have to build up 1230g of force; the slightest deformation would suffice to active the light.

what one can do is filing the boot with something like a round sheet of plastic to eliminate the air/space, so that boot and the tip of the plastic clicky "touch each other" all the time (well, indirectly). it's no biggie to do that mod, and certainly easier than looking for a thinner replacement rubber boot.

but yes, the force needed to activate the light _is _annoying. 1230g is simply too much.

not cool. 

( on the other hand, personally, i don't care too much. as mentioned earlier, the light is for my collection, not for actual frequent use. if it were my work light or even EDC light, i'd look for a thinner rubber boot and care )


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 16, 2016)

still rocking a Armytek V3 boot on my 2016 PD32 its perfect. The light can still tail stand and the action of the switch is perfect....


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 17, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> still rocking a Armytek V3 boot on my 2016 PD32 its perfect. The light can still tail stand and the action of the switch is perfect....



Awesome idea!!! Switch is much easier to press with the AT boot. Threads in tail cap are reverse for anyone else that wants to swap out the boot. Im sure other boots will fit too but only low profile ones will still allow tail stand, mine is a little wobbly but can still stand.


----------



## Jose Marin (Mar 17, 2016)

Quark pro boot works too, lower profile than AT. Better tail stand


----------



## kreisl (Mar 17, 2016)

Jose Marin said:


> Threads in tail cap are reverse for anyone else


thx for the info, good to know

i failed to disassemble the tailcap.
need to find circlip pliers first.


congrats to the quark boots.


----------



## kreisl (Mar 19, 2016)

kreisl said:


> switch.
> force needed to activate the light with the forward switch and until full click:
> pd32 *~1230g*, 1830g
> ld12 ~520g, 1550g
> ...



Thanks to Jose Marin's hint i was able to disassemble the tail switch and successfully do the mod. For unscrewing the retainer ring one must turn it clockwise, true, thanks again!

So i unscrewed the retainer ring and disassembled the tail switch. All the assembly needed was a spacer to bridge the tip of the plastic clicky and the stiffy rubber boot. I cut out a circle-shaped hard black piece of somewhat, chamfered its edges to give it a dome-like profile, and added it into the rubber boot. Done! All problems with the switch solved. Now the force needed to activate the light with the forward switch and until full click are only:

pd32 *~440g*, 1250g

Cha!











As the photo shows, my spacer has a thickness of whooping 1.40mm 
Happy as i am, i do find the original Fenix rubber boot pretty plain looking. It has no logo, no label, no marking, no color. It looks as cheap as the holster. Cr***y. haha


----------



## Financiers (Mar 29, 2016)

Jose Marin said:


> Quark pro boot works too, lower profile than AT. Better tail stand




That's great! How easy do you think this is? I'm a total flashlight noob, but am handy. I just ordered the pd32 2016 and will see if I mind the rear clicky. If I do, will this be all I need? http://www.survival-pax.com/FOURSEVENS-Quark-Spare-Boot-Kit.html. And that will reduce the pressure by around half (guessing). I really appreciate your help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 29, 2016)

hey somebody else did the V3 AT boot mod! Cool! Awesome isnt it? I dont know about reducing the required pressure by half but my AT boot totally reduces the force needed by over 1/4th I would say. It is now easy to half hold for momentary on.


----------



## Financiers (Mar 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> hey somebody else did the V3 AT boot mod! Cool! Awesome isnt it? I dont know about reducing the required pressure by half but my AT boot totally reduces the force needed by over 1/4th I would say. It is now easy to half hold for momentary on.



Sounds good Celtic! Did you have that flashlight already or order the boot separately? Thanks again, I appreciate your info.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 29, 2016)

I had recently bought 3 V3 AT's they all came with a spare boot. First boot I tried was a spare PD35 boot. It actually worked great but was tall and prevented the light from tail standing. I have a BIG box of spare light parts and accessories that I have collected over the years I went through several different boots before trying out the V3 AT boot. The V3 AT boot fits perfectly, allows the light to tail stand and is pleasantly rounded allowing pressing off angle from center very easy. Far as I am concerned its perfect for the light.


----------



## kreisl (Apr 8, 2016)

am not sure if an English version will follow but the lumen charts (graphs) can be understood without language barrier. our friend UPz reviewed the light on the Hispanic forum
*
REVIEW* : FENIX *PD32 2016* Edition (XP-L HI, 1x 18650/2x CR123a)

Turns out that the light has the highest efficiency and nicest build quality in this class. A winner all along!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 9, 2016)

wow the 2016 PD32 really nails its claimed specs to the wall! Love it! Which cell is the NCR18650A again?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 10, 2016)

Pany "A" 3100mAh


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 10, 2016)

thank you KeepingitLight....


----------



## scs (Apr 10, 2016)

kreisl said:


> am not sure if an English version will follow but the lumen charts (graphs) can be understood without language barrier. our friend UPz reviewed the light on the Hispanic forum
> *
> REVIEW* : FENIX *PD32 2016* Edition (XP-L HI, 1x 18650/2x CR123a)
> 
> Turns out that the light has the highest efficiency and nicest build quality in this class. A winner all along!



The way efficiency is measured, the results can be misinterpreted and therefore misleading. The reviewer himself has noted as such. Look at the "to 50% ANSI" efficiency measurement; the Fenix is dead last by an unbelievable margin. For the longest time, I have thought Fenix's claim of "Digitally regulated output to maintain constant brightness" is also very misleading. It should include a disclaimer stating that max output is not constant throughout the stated runtime, in this case 1 hr 55 mins. This just might as well be a merely 400 lumen light.


----------



## tango44 (Apr 16, 2016)

An average Joe flashlight aficionado here and for me it's the best light ever powerful and small enough to EDC.

I have an old model PD32 and both are great lights! 

PD35 it's too big for EDC for me.

Enjoy


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 17, 2016)

I still have the old 360 lumen PD32 and it still works as well as the day I got it. Love the new one especially how it is a touch slimmer than the 35. As for how ANSI specs most of us old folks are well aware of how ANSI specs are measured...


----------



## oldways (Apr 23, 2016)

The Quark Pro switch boot works perfect on the PD32.
Excellent switching action with it installed.
I really really like this light now.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 4, 2016)

kreisl said:


> .........
> 
> at least Fenix has great looks with all the perfect alignment along the entire flashlight length.
> Fenix just rocks, it's professional quality stuffz:
> ...



This is rather interesting... 

I just received my new PD32 2016 today. When everything is fully tightened, the tail on my flashlight is approximately 45 degrees off from the head switch. I can try to take a picture or two later, but for the moment imagine that the tail on the flashlight shown in the above pictures has been rotated 225 degrees in a clockwise direction. Put another way, if you were staring at the tail of my flashlight with the head switch pointed up at the 12 o'clock position, then the lanyard holes in the tail would be between the 4 and 5 o'clock positions.

As for the many comments about the tail switch being too stiff, I so far agree. It may not matter so much when clicking the flashlight on and off, but I find the increased force required to depress the tail switch uncomfortable when using the momentary-on feature.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 5, 2016)

^i have a pair of them and neither is lined up like the quoted picture. One is more like how you describe and the other is almost exact 90' off or perpendicular. I love them though. I actually prefer the switch as is for my use. Been carrying one loose in a cargo pocket while at work. Runtime on 2300mAh cells is good for the level it's putting out. I see a few folks on here not terribly impressed and while I agree there isn't a whole lot groundbreaking, it's a completely legit upgrade from previous offerings. Cheers.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 5, 2016)

I have not even owned my PD32 2016 for 24 hours, and already I have modified it. 

It now has a .032" (.81 mm) nylon washer added in the tail switch. The momentary-on feature feels so much better!


----------



## kreisl (May 6, 2016)

Alone In The Dark said:


> f you were staring at the tail of my flashlight with the head switch pointed up at the 12 o'clock position, then the lanyard holes in the tail would be between the 4 and 5 o'clock positions.


hehe. thought that my photo would cause some confusion about the alignment. truth is, even on the Fenix website, the parts are not aligned for nice photo posing. very interesting. Is at least your flashlight body nicely aligned to one of the other parts ? It makes perfect sense to align the pocket clip with the head switch, or 180 degress to it. However, if the 4 body ridges don't align with the pocket clip, then it starts to look messi. In the end, everything should align with everything: clip with body, body with head, clip with head, body with tail, tail with head, and last but not least the absolute location of the lanyard attachment point: imho ideally it should be at 9o'clock, not at 3o'clock, when your thumb points to 12o'clock and lies comfortably in the switch cut-out.

btw i have been carrying and using the pd32 now a lot. A lot. easily vanishes in the front jeans pocket, clipped to the pocket edge. More powerful EDC 18650 flashlights are out on the market but this one is slim, throwy and really pocketable. Is a slim Zebralight 18650 as throwy? i dunno.


----------



## roger-roger (May 18, 2016)

Currently have one in the USPS pipeline. It'll end up in my hurricane/tsunami kit, along with a parcel of US made Duracell CR123A, and BatteryJunction Titanium Innovation matched pairs.


----------



## oldways (Jun 3, 2016)

This PD32 is proving out to be the best pocket EDC light i have used.
Bright, good beam and tint,compact and light weight,and easy to use.
Get one!


----------



## Jash (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

Does the 400 lumen mode step down at all like the High mode on the PD35 does after half an hour? I originally bought the PD35 for the High mode so I could use it as a bike light, but the step down is annoying. The E35 doesn't step down, and it's got less mass.


----------



## kreisl (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*



Jash said:


> Does the 400 lumen mode step down at all like the High mode on the PD35 does after half an hour? I originally bought the PD35 for the High mode so I could use it as a bike light, but the step down is annoying. The E35 doesn't step down, and it's got less mass.



http://reviewsdelinternas.blogspot.com/2016/04/fenix-pd32-2016-edition.html


----------



## dog off leash (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

Just received a PD32 (2016 version). 

Wow! I'm honestly pretty impressed! Up to this point I've been a Streamlight, Surefire, and Elzetta guy, with my only Fenix being a headlamp. I picked up the PD32 as an EDC light and a work light (law enforcement), and I'll be running primarily with 18650's (Fenix 3500mah) with cr123's as backup.

From past reviews, I expected the tailswitch to be a real beast, and while it takes a bit of firm pressure, the click itself is clean and crisp (unlike the extremely mushy switches on my Elzettas, which I find to be the biggest drawback to the brand).

The modes are easily & quickly changed, beam shape is great, beam itself is a nice shade (no strange tints), and runtime is excellent. Size of the light itself is good for EDC; it slips into a back pocket perfectly.

Overall I'm very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## oldways (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

The PD32 is now my EDC because the things you said I have found true too.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Jul 25, 2016)

I also have the pd32 2016 and yes it is a very good light.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

Also very cool and extraordinary: 

When the *Turbo *mode does the stepdown 3.0min after activation (from ~875 Fenix-lm down to ~385 Fenix-lm), the light in fact leaves the Turbo mode and enters the *High *mode. In practice, that's the cool thing, one only needs to press the *side button 1x* to get back to the *Turbo* mode with 900 ANSI lumen (as long as the battery still has enough juice to deliver the necessary current!).

This feature is great because otherwise you'd land in the Moonlight mode after 'clicking 1x on the Turbo mode' because of the proper mode sequence Moonlight-Low-Medium-High-*Turbo*-*Moonlight*-etc. So you'd have to cycle thru all modes, i.e. click 5x to get back to Turbo and to reset the 3min-stepdown timer. That would be very inconvenient, if things were like that!

Only very few other lights have this '*mode down-stepping*' feature (in contrast to the more common 'brightness down-steppping' within the same mode), too, where one could conveniently *step-up back with 1 single click*. 

The following graph, taken from UPz's review, shows how the Turbo mode drops out of the Turbo mode after 3.0min and factually enters the High mode:





And same is true for the High-mode: When the *High *mode does the stepdown 30min after activation (from ~385 Fenix-lm down to ~145 Fenix-lm), the light in fact leaves the High mode and enters the *Med *mode. One only needs to press the *side button 1x* to get back to the *High* mode with 400 ANSI lumen (as long as the battery still has enough juice to deliver the necessary current!).

And so on.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 25, 2016)

Man I love this light! Slimmer than the 35, max output is still very high and it throws. I am experimenting with a flat top NCR18650GA and so far so good. To my eyes there is a slight output bump and for some reason that I cannot explain the light takes a LOT longer to get really warm. I of course check the voltage from time to time. As much as I wish it was thermally regulated the built in timer works great.

As for the stock switch man what a drawback. If you have no problem using it cool. A lot of us do or did. Luckily the new gen Armytek switch is perfect on the new 32. Can work the switch from any angle now instead of having to press directly down on the center and of course it still tail stands. Ive got two more current gen AT tail boots for free if anybody wants them. They are perfect for this light.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 23, 2016)

Now the question is: what should I do with the PD35 TAC...? I must have also the new PD32, this is sure, and will not take to long to buy it...I can not help myself 
I like the PD35, great for camping, but the new PD32 have better throw and can be use as a candle (finally!) and is a little shorter...and it's nice...

Well...another nice flashlight in collection. The benefits of more flashlights is that the wife observe harder and harder the new acquisitions ) Only to be black and it's easier to put together with the other flashlights (I had hard times with the Armytek Dobermann...was observed quickly by the watchful eyes... )


----------



## aestus (Aug 24, 2016)

Been carrying this a few days and really loving this light. Lots of power, great UI and right size for everyday carry. It's been the goto light for me now.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 25, 2016)

am still rocking the 32 with low profile AT switch boot and flat top GA. It is short and slim enough to be a staple "bigger" EDC next to so many of my other lights..


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 25, 2016)

Good to hear about compatibility with the NCR18650GA.


----------



## kreisl (Dec 6, 2016)

Low Battery Indicator. Because of the above behavior, the flashlight does not need a direct low voltage battery indicator. When the battery voltage is low or the battery doesn't have enough juice to sustain the mode, the brightness level will quickly step down to enter the next lower mode. For example, the user's favorite used mode be the *High *mode and after some time the light automatically steps down to enter the *Med *mode; the user notices it and presses the *side button 1x* to return to the *High* mode. Only few seconds later he notices that the light against steps down back to the *Med *mode. With this the user has an indirect indication for a battery getting low in juice. At this point the user can decide to continue using the light in *Med *mode. Again some time later the light would automatically step down to enter the *Low *mode. Clicking the *side button 1x* to return to the *Med *mode will work momentarily but, if the light after a few seconds steps down again to *Low *mode, then that's an indication for the battery having reached an even lower juice level. Etc. Basically it means that the highest "stable" brightness level stands in correlation to the battery juice level.stage 1) *Turbo *mode can run for 3.0min => battery has a healthy juice level, between 100% and maybe 70%.
stage 2) *High *mode is the highest stable brightness level => battery has an okay juice level, between 70% and maybe 40%
stage 3) *Med *mode is the highest stable brightness level => battery has a medium juice level, between 40% and maybe 15%
stage 4) *Low *mode is the highest stable brightness level => battery has a critical juice level, between 15% and maybe 5%
stage 5) *Moonlight *mode is the highest and only stable brightness level => battery has depleted juice level, between 5% and ~0%​It is the user's choice to decide at which stage he wants to recharge the battery. I would recommend recharging the battery when the light has reached stage 3, i.e. at around 40% juice level. Of course, other lights have a more direct method to indicate battery juice level but we can't complain about this indirect method either, me thinks.
( _the percentage numbers are example numbers and not measured or estimated in any way. actual numbers may differ greatly!_ )


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 5, 2017)

So how is everybody liking the XP-L? I have a PD32UE and a regular PD35. Interested in the PD32 2016 though, seems much more efficient also.


----------



## Cobraman502 (Jan 6, 2017)

I like it, great efficiency and lots of throw for its size


----------



## Tremendo (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, I had to buy it a day after I posted. Like everything about it but the spot is way smaller than the PD32UE and also smaller than the PD35. So it's a great thrower, Even though I was hoping for a larger spot.


----------



## Ccopelin (Feb 3, 2017)

Not sure if this has been answered but will this go into to strobe from off? This is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there any PD32/PD35 model planned for 2017 ?


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 3, 2017)

As far as I can tell from the new catalog, they are leaving them the same. They are bringing out a PD40R which is a 26650 light using the XHP70 emitter
But it could be too early to tell, the catalog is for early 2017

I bought the PD35tac before I looked at the pd32. great light but i can't deal with the cool white on it. It has a slight blue tint which drives me crazy. I like fenix but won't be able to buy anything from them unless they offer a neutral tint, preferably hiCRI emitter



kreisl said:


> Is there any PD32/PD35 model planned for 2017 ?


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 3, 2017)

According to the manual, the light has to be on already. Here are the instructions direct from Fenix

*The flashlight will transfer into the High brightness level after working about 30minutes in the Turbo. Therefore, the runtime of Turbo output is an accumulated time.

Operation Instruction Light turning on/offress the tail switch lightly to activate the flashlight momentarily. And press the switch completely to turn on the flashlight and lock it. Another complete press on it can turn it off.On/Off Operation press the tail switch gently to momentarily activate the light. Depress the tail switch completely to turn on the light and lock it. Another complete press on it can turn it off.

Mode Selecting:A single press on the side switch in the head to adjust the brightness levels from Turbo → Low output → Medium → High → circle.Depress the side switch and hold it for 1 second to enter into Strobe mode.Depress the side switch and hold it for 3 seconds to enter into SOS mode.When the flashlight is in Strobe mode or SOS mode, a single press on the side switch to return to general lighting mode.The flashlight memorizes the last output in general lighting mode. However, it does not memorize the mode, so the flashlight works in general lighting mode when it is lighted every time.

Over-heat protection: PD32 will accumulate a lot of heat when it is working in Turbo output. To avoid the influence of using experience due to the high temperature, the flashlight will automatically transfer into the high brightness level by working in Turbo output for over 30minutes. If the Turbo output is needed continually, just reset it again.


EDIT: those may be for the previous pd32's. Here's a link to the manual but still will not go into strobe/sos from off
http://www.fenixtactical.com/manuals/fenix-pd32-6-user-manual.pdf


Ccopelin said:


> Not sure if this has been answered but will this go into to strobe from off? This is keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: New Fenix PD32 2016*

This is a great looking light. I could see myself owning one.


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 8, 2017)

tango44 said:


> An average Joe flashlight aficionado here and for me it's the best light ever powerful and small enough to EDC.
> 
> I have an old model PD32 and both are great lights!
> 
> ...



I also have had an older PD32, this PD32, and a PD35. OMG are they serious with the holster on this new PD32? Both my old PD32 and PD35 made contact with the top of my belt at pretty much the top of the light. In this new holster it meets the top of the belt with like 35% of the length of the light hanging over top of the top of belt, what were they thinking? The light is almost sideways most of the time it's on my hip it's terrible! Seriously considering wearing it upside down because it would fit a lot more like the old one (of course the velcro would be on the bottom lol).


----------



## kreisl (Feb 8, 2017)

The holster is not supposed to be worn for belt carry. It is too cheap and weak for serious belt carry. I use my holster for throw in the bag carry.

Sunwayman sells their holsters also separately, theirs have exemplary professional serious construction and material quality. Hard to source though, possibly HKE or FT, so just saying.

Fenix holsters for their EDC series flashlights totally *uck!!! Cheap as ****!!!


----------



## LED1982 (Feb 8, 2017)

How about that, all I've ever known then were ghetto non-belt holsters on my belt. Hell if Fenix kept them the same I may have never found out. I will either seek out a real belt holster or go even more ghetto and wear this non-belt holster upside down on my belt lol


----------



## Abdul721 (Mar 14, 2017)

kreisl said:


> Thanks to Jose Marin's hint i was able to disassemble the tail switch and successfully do the mod. For unscrewing the retainer ring one must turn it clockwise, true, thanks again!
> 
> So i unscrewed the retainer ring and isassembled the tail switch. All the assembly needed was a spacer to bridge the tip of the plastic clicky and the stiffy rubber boot. I cut out a circle-shaped hard black piece of somewhat, chamfered its edges to give it a dome-like profile, and added it into the rubber boot. Done! All problems with the switch solved. Now the force needed to activate the light with the forward switch and until full click are only:
> 
> ...



Can i remove head from tube? Fenix pd32 2016?


----------



## kreisl (Mar 14, 2017)

yes you can, see 

http://reviewsdelinternas.blogspot.de/p/reviews.html


----------



## kreisl (Jan 6, 2018)

Do you guys know if there will be another PD32 version in future, possibly 2018 version, maybe with XHP HI led?

My unit, me realizing that the alignment is somewhat unique, entered my flashlight collection 'pelican case' a while ago. (it's not a genuine black pelican case, it was a yellow otter box tbh until all its hinges crumbled to pieces for no reason, whereupon i settled on a cheaply made functional orange case released by a geman company but made in the china; it is funny that one cannot order such 'big gun/big camera cases' from GB BG DD DX FT even though they are made in the china. maybe it's because the cases are too big for international mailing)

I would be interested in newer/more version of PD32, i prefer this compact form factor to PD35 series. But in the meantime i've switched to Klarus XT series, making frequent use of the instant strobe switch.

@nbp
thanks!! :twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 6, 2018)

That is a very good question kreisl. Fenix seems to have developed a habit of suddenly dropping new product out of nowhere unannounced over the past couple of years.

The 2016 PD32 is one of the best EDC lights I have ever had. That ragged thing they call a "holster" that comes with it....is most likely a marketing attempt to get you to buy one of their new actually very nice high quality holsters they sell separately. I got two of them. They are perfect for any PD series. Then again they cost HOW MUCH AGAIN?

For 2018 the only real possible change for the PD32 would be including that very nice high quality holster instead of what looks like cut up pieces of old seatbelts sloppily threaded together.

XHP emitters take some pretty stout electronics to drive any of them. ZL seems to have started to come close to getting very compact XHP lights working correctly on almost a consistent basis for example.

Still, the 2016 PD32 MINUS that sack cloth "holster" it comes with is soooo close to being a stellar value. The XP-L HI emitter does just fine. For more power and throw you would end up with something like the P12GT which is I believe a full INCH longer, only has 4 main output modes, it DOES have NC's bells and whistles package and thermal regulation though so of COURSE I have that one as well.

The P12GT also came with a poopy holster. The same sold separately high quality holster that Fenix sells is also sold separately by NC. My P12GT is actually a very tight fit for it due to its length though.

UC35? In reality one of the best EDC "Cigar tube size" category lights ever despite it being the LONGEST light in that category....has been in desperate need of a quality holster that will actually fit it.

I still have my original PD32 340 lumen....it STILL WORKS PERFECTLY!!

2016 PD32 tail boot switch mod I discovered to eliminate that short hard to press stock tail boot-AT V3 rubber boot. No more having to FORCE the switch to activate. Using one of my AT V3 tail boots half the force is required and can be worked from almost any angle due to the V3 switch boots rounded shape. The one I put into mine still allows the light to tail stand as well.

I hope these pics of it I just took show up-





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kreisl (Jan 6, 2018)

Great post, thx for sharing all the info and pics!

Separate quality holsters by Fenix and NC?
Do you mean Fenix ALP-MT and Nitcore NCP30?

I wasn't aware of these products 😶


----------



## colight (Jan 19, 2018)

I've been on and off the grid for quite some time now, but I have been following CPF whenever time allowed. I have to say that this is quite an interesting factor which I have not really given much thought before, but your ideas certainly have some merit. I'll follow the manufacturers with interest to see if they come up with something.


----------



## colight (Jan 19, 2018)

I've been on and off the grid for quite some time now, but I have been following CPF whenever time allowed. I have to say that this is quite an interesting factor which I have not really given much thought before, but your ideas about the pouches certainly have some merit. I'll follow the manufacturers with interest to see if they come up with something.


----------



## kreisl (Oct 27, 2020)

While i've been posting on questionable physical reverse polarity protection lately (see my recent posts on: K18 SS, SC52, S1A SS, Smini Ti, H1 Nova, HM61R, LD01 SS, WTH2020), there has been an interesting concurrent thread on TLF, showing the failure of electronic RPP on the FW3A 1×18650. :devil:

This *PD32 2016* model, my #1 favorite *1x18650 EDC thrower* of all time, is advertised as featuring "Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation". This may well be true (_personally, i doht trust fenis marketing rep blah see my shared experience with HM61R and LD01 SS_) but then it has to be electronic RPP and not mechanical/physical/structural RPP. Does it matter? Well it's imho good to understand why/when an implemented RPP can fail, as seen in the TLF thread. 

The 18650 battery in the pd32 2016 is suspended between two spring coils. This should help dampen the shock of the impact on the driver disc when the light gets dropped accidentally. Fine with me.

On the other hand it means that no matter how you install the battery, correctly vs reversely, the springs always touch the poles of the 18650 battery, and the electric circuit does get closed when you tighten down all flashlight parts AND press on the tailcap button. Fenis design department should do exactly that, the 24h test: take a fully charged unprotected 18650, install it in the pd32 2016 reversely, make sure that head and tail cap are both fully tightened down, fully engage the tailcap button (thus establishing a closed circuit powered by a reverse voltage source), and leave this electronic state running for 24 hours. Maybe they did that. They certainly should have.

*If* the PD32 2016 has electronic RPP, then the point of this post (incl the TLF link) is to tell you: electronic components _can _fail.

With Fenis, i doht trust information which i am getting from their marketing reps, also because of mutual misunderstanding borat of Chin*lish communicate En*rish (_Did you understand the latter part of that sentence, fully? Exactly, my point haha. _). The earlier PD32 models had a different metal(+)contact structure, hinting at the usual physical RPP. There is some chance that marketing reps simply copy pasted old features (like physical RPP) to the specs for the later PD32 models, even though the metal(+)contact structure had completely changed. Let's say, i wouldn't be surprised if such a copy paste editing error had happened here or some other kind of error in the fenis design department.

With this post i wanna remind every owner including myself that errors can happen, accidents can happen, and that i personally cannot confirm that PD32 2016 has _electronic _RPP. I can confirm though that it does *not *have _mechanical/physical/structural_ RPP (which would be the safest kind of RPP imho), which is interesting to know per se. If you, or a troll, *claim *that you did the 24h test and nothing has fried, then good for you but i won't confirm your results, if that's what you're after.

Conclusion: 
If *you *install a fully charged unprotected 18650 reversely AND the driver eventually breaks, then feel free to blame it on a failed electronic component of the electronic RPP and not on the actual lack/missing of electronic RPP in the first place lol, as seen in the TLF thread. And if your driver doesn't break, then hooray to the trustworthily long-lasting quality of Ch*nese electronic components :huh: 

How good/effective/reliable is electronic RPP after all? Just read the TLF thread. I found it very enlightening no pun intended and it made me wonder and question :fail:

Having said all of the above, no matter whether my cherry-picked cherished pd32 2016 does have electronic RPP or not, i am *never *going to test if that electronic RPP *actually/still* works! It might still work on your unit, i am just going to assume that after 4.0yrs since purchase the critical component has expired and that my unit does not have working electronic RPP anymore. Better safe than sorry.


----------

